# Florida Senate panel wants new insurance requirements for Uber, Lyft



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Senate panel wants new insurance requirements for Uber, Lyft*
*http://www.jaxdailyrecord.com/showstory.php?Story_id=545115*


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Senate panel wants new insurance requirements for Uber, Lyft*
> *http://www.jaxdailyrecord.com/showstory.php?Story_id=545115*


Good to be watched, as usual uber will oppose


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

zMann said:


> Good to be watched, as usual uber will oppose


POST # 2 /@zMann : GOOD to know...
BETTER 
TO POST! Thanks @chi1cabby !


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Florida insurance deal coming into focus*
*http://protectingyourpocket.blog.pa...ber-florida-insurance-deal-coming-into-focus/*


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate (Mar 30, 2015)

It'll fall apart.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber debate is about insurance, safety*
*http://www.tallahassee.com/longform/news/2015/04/03/uber-debate-insurance-safety/25268657/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This Bills By Sen. Brandes does Not Require Primary Gap Insurance coverage.
*SB 1326: Transportation Network Companies
http://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2015/1326*

*Florida SB 1326 Pdf: http://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2015/1326/BillText/Filed/PDF*

Companion House by Rep Matt Gaetz also does not require Primary Gap Insurance coverage.
*House Bill HB 817*
http://www.myfloridahouse.gov/Sections/Bills/billsdetail.aspx?BillId=53919

Both these bills also *Preempt Local TNC regs.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*SB 1298: Insurance for Short-term Rental and Transportation Network Companies*
*http://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2015/1298*

*SB 1298 requires Primary Insurance coverage*

*







*


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Can we also amend this to read: And if the Driver provides this insurance than the TNC shall pay the Driver Partner the $1 SRF.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

To my knowledge the $1 SRF is for the background check and not for the insurance.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

zMann said:


> To my knowledge the $1 SRF is for the background check and not for the insurance.


Hmmm, let me think about that one a bit longer. I did 2000 trips in last 12 months. Uber does a background check or two. Nope, most of the $1 SRF is for Insurance. Ever wonder why the $1 SRF is not charged on UberBlack?


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

thats sound great, with that said Uber has to cover all insurance gap.
$1 SRF is more than enough


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Hmmm, let me think about that one a bit longer. I did 2000 trips in last 12 months. Uber does a background check or two. Nope, most of the $1 SRF is for Insurance. Ever wonder why the $1 SRF is not charged on UberBlack?


At my old company they charged an "environmental fee", sounds like Ubers "Safety Fee". They had to maintain a separate account, only environmental expenses could be withdrawn from this account and money could not be used for any other expense not related to environmental costs. If I remember correctly, this was required by the state.

I wonder if Uber is maintaining separate accounts and expenses.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Florida debate hits pothole: Rogue drivers*
http://protectingyourpocket.blog.pa...er-florida-debate-hits-pothole-rogue-drivers/


----------

